# Sami’s Law in New Jersey Focus



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Father Of Slain NJ Student To Detail Rideshare Law In Morris Co.

The father of Samantha Josephson, Seymour Josephson, will be presenting 'Sami’s Law' at Fairleigh Dickinson.

MADISON, NJ - A year ago 21-year-old Samantha “Sami” Josephson, a Robbinsville resident and student at the University of South Carolina, who mistakenly entered a car she thought was her rideshare and was kidnapped and murdered.

In wake of that tragedy Governor Phil Murphy signed "Sami's Law" in June.

“Every day, thousands of rideshare passengers entrust drivers to get them to and from home, school, and work safely and without delay,” said Murphy. “Just one unscrupulous mind seeking to take advantage of those passengers is one too many, and it is our responsibility to keep riders safe. Today, I am proud to stand beside the Josephson family and legislative sponsors to enhance protections for New Jersey’s rideshare passengers, and ensure that Samantha Josephson’s tragic death is not in vain.”

The legislation requires rideshare companies to issue additional identification materials to drivers to help passengers correctly identify their vehicle. First, rideshare companies must issue two identifying markers to each driver to be displayed on the front windshield and rear window. Second, rideshare companies must create and provide every driver with two copies of a two-dimensional barcode or other machine-readable code that passengers can scan to confirm the identity of the vehicle. Third, rideshare companies shall produce and issue two credential placards to be displayed on the driver and passenger side rear windows that include the driver’s name, photo, and license plate number.

Drivers who fail to comply with these provisions are subject to a fine of $250, and rideshare companies that fail to comply with these provisions can have their permit to operate in New Jersey suspended or revoked.

The father of Samantha Josephson, Seymour Josephson, will be presenting on Sami’s Law, from 1 p.m. to 3 p.m. on March 18 at the Orangerie Building at Fairleigh Dickinson University, located at 285 Madison Ave. in Madison.

This program is the first presentation of the year of New Jersey Attorney General Gurbir Grewal’s 21/21 Community Policing Project. The objective of the program is to educate the community about Sami’s Law.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I feel sorry for Sami's family
They never should have let her
go out by herself as she was 
operating at a preschoolers IQ level


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I feel sorry for Sami's family
> They never should have let her
> go out by herself as she was
> operating at a preschoolers IQ level


Well said. And now, as a result, dedicated drivers bear more if the burden and are penalized and scrutinized to a greater degree! Unacceptable!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Unleaded said:


> Well said. And now, as a result, dedicated drivers bear more if the burden and are penalized and scrutinized to a greater degree! Unacceptable!


It wasnt EVEN a RIDESHARE VEHICLE THAT SHE ENTERED !

HOW ABOUT A LAW MAKING IT MANDATORY FOR PARENTS TO EDUCATE THEIR CHILDREN ON HOW TO BEHAVE WHEN DRUNK.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Maybe they should pass a law that protects drivers and charges stupid and/or drunken pax with trespassing when they enter the wrong vehicle because they didn't match the license plates on the vehicle with the one shown on their app . IT'S THAT EASY ! Punishable by a business day in jail and a $500 fine . Bet they will only make that mistake once , if ever .


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Unleaded said:


> Well said. And now, as a result, dedicated drivers bear more if the burden and are penalized and scrutinized to a greater degree! Unacceptable!


What greater scrutiny and why is safety bad?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Demon said:


> why is safety bad?


Nothing wrong with safety. If the girl had actually used the safeguards already in place, she wouldn't be dead.

Stupid politically motivated laws like this one are unnecessary.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> Father Of Slain NJ Student To Detail Rideshare Law In Morris Co.
> 
> The father of Samantha Josephson, Seymour Josephson, will be presenting 'Sami's Law' at Fairleigh Dickinson.
> 
> ...


Horse shit! 
Drunken idiot gets into a random car, not her rideshare.
That is deadly stupid.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

WAHN said:


> Nothing wrong with safety. If the girl had actually used the safeguards already in place, she wouldn't be dead.
> 
> Stupid politically motivated laws like this one are unnecessary.


Perhaps the ones in place don't work. 
If there's nothing wrong with safety this is a good thing. I'm all for procedures that protect the driver and pax.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Demon said:


> What greater scrutiny and why is safety bad?


This incident, in which a drunken female chose to enter a (wrong) car she "thought" was her rideshare vehicle and was murdered, did not happen in New Jersey but because her parents, living in New Jersey and being politically connected, got the Governor to sign the submitted legislation into law in record time. These mandates affect NJ Uber drivers only, (and its not about driver safety), and not drivers in the state where the crime occurred. NJ drivers, not displaying signage in the front, rear and side windows face a $250 fine per occurrence. Whose responsibility will it be to teach being responsible and taking responsibility for irrational behavior like drinking and making bad decisions?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Demon said:


> Perhaps the ones in place don't work.
> If there's nothing wrong with safety this is a good thing. I'm all for procedures that protect the driver and pax.


No laws are going to protect you against stupidity.

The current safety measures are fine. She had the license plate number of the car. She has a driver's name.

She just got into a random strangers car. People who do that get dead


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Buck-a-mile said:


> No laws are going to protect you against stupidity.
> 
> The current safety measures are fine. She had the license plate number of the car. She has a driver's name.
> 
> She just got into a random strangers car. People who do that get dead


But that's the Uber/Lyft business model, get into a stranger's car.



Unleaded said:


> This incident, in which a drunken female chose to enter a (wrong) car she "thought" was her rideshare vehicle and was murdered, did not happen in New Jersey but because her parents, living in New Jersey and being politically connected, got the Governor to sign the submitted legislation into law in record time. These mandates affect NJ Uber drivers only, (and its not about driver safety), and not drivers in the state where the crime occurred. NJ drivers, not displaying signage in the front, rear and side windows face a $250 fine per occurrence. Whose responsibility will it be to teach being responsible and taking responsibility for irrational behavior like drinking and making bad decisions?


It does protect the driver because now the driver knows they have the correct pax. Posting a sticker on a car is not greater scrutiny on drivers.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Demon said:


> But that's the Uber/Lyft business model, get into a stranger's car.


If the license number is correct, and the driver gives the right name.

That girl earned the Darwin Award.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> No laws are going to protect you against stupidity.
> 
> The current safety measures are fine. She had the license plate number of the car. She has a driver's name.
> 
> She just got into a random strangers car. People who do that get dead


Since her parents live in NJ and got Sami's Law introduced and signed into law, they are going on the road to further their agenda, whatever it is! They should be going around college campuses warning students about the perils of irresponsible drinking in public, as a result of what happened to their daughter.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> Since her parents live in NJ and got Sami's Law introduced and signed into law, they are going on the road to further their agenda, whatever it is! They should be going around college campuses warning students about the perils of irresponsible drinking in public, as a result of what happened to their daughter.


Over serving at the bar was the problem.

The Uber driver who was there to pick her up never saw her.

The criminal who killed her took advantage of the fact that she was an idiot.

This was never an Uber issue.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Unleaded said:


> Since her parents live in NJ and got Sami's Law introduced and signed into law, they are going on the road to further their agenda, whatever it is! They should be going around college campuses warning students about the perils of irresponsible drinking in public, as a result of what happened to their daughter.


I'm glad they're sharing their message of safety for pax and drivers. 
This is a problem created by Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Demon said:


> I'm glad they're sharing their message of safety for pax and drivers.
> This is a problem created by Uber/Lyft.


Actually it's not. This was a drunken woman who got into a non Rideshare vehicle on her own. She didn't check the license plate. She didn't ask the driver's name. She died. Darwin Award


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> Father Of Slain NJ Student To Detail Rideshare Law In Morris Co.
> 
> The father of Samantha Josephson, Seymour Josephson, will be presenting 'Sami's Law' at Fairleigh Dickinson.
> 
> ...


&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Over serving at the bar was the problem.
> 
> The Uber driver who was there to pick her up never saw her.
> 
> ...


It's an issue Uber created.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

IR12 said:


> &#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;&#128164;


Stupidity has its own rewards.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Stupidity has its own rewards.


Stupid is a Stupid Does (Forrest Gump)


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Actually it's not. This was a drunken woman who got into a non Rideshare vehicle on her own. She didn't check the license plate. She didn't ask the driver's name. She died. Darwin Award


Had their been better safety protocols in place she's be alive. This is an Uber created problem.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Demon said:


> Had their been better safety protocols in place she's be alive. This is an Uber created problem.


Bullshit. 
Stupid people get into trouble.
Really stupid people die.

This planet ain't Disneyland.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Bullshit.
> Stupid people get into trouble.
> Really stupid people die.
> 
> This planet ain't Disneyland.


You're only cursing because you can't refute what I wrote.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Demon said:


> You're only cursing because you can't refute what I wrote.


Actually I'm saying that because I disagree with you.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Actually I'm saying that because I disagree with you.


Duly noted that you're not in favor of an extra layer of security for the pax and driver.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Demon said:


> Duly noted that you're not in favor of an extra layer of security for the pax and driver.


Demon, I think you are missing the point. Had Samantha not gotten into the wrong car, especially when she may have known the right Uber car to get into, we would not be having this conversation. What happened happened, but not in New Jersey, but New Jersey drivers are paying for her own irresponsibility and drunken choice. Driver and rider safety is important, but New Jersey drivers should not have to bear the brunt of this young girl's irresponsibility and her parebts' failure to prepare her for life, resulting in her death. Now the parents are appearing on college campuses warning students about the dangers of Uber drivers rather than teaching them about responsibility in public.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WAHN said:


> Nothing wrong with safety. If the girl had actually used the safeguards already in place, she wouldn't be dead.
> 
> Stupid politically motivated laws like this one are unnecessary.


WHAT KIND OF FRIENDS LET HER STAND OUT ON THE STREET, BLIND DRUNK, ALONE !?!?



Demon said:


> It's an issue Uber created.


IT IS AN ISSUE ALCOHOL CREATED !

THE GRIEVING FATHER SHOULD HAVE TAUGHT HER BETTER !

HE SHOULD FACE HIS OWN CULPABILITY !

INSTEAD OF DISPLACING BLAME ON UBER !

UBER WASNT INVOLVED !!!

His Drunk Daughter
STEPPED INTO A KILLERS CAR !

HER MISTAKE !
( AND SHE PAID FOR IT ! WHY SHOULD I ?)

THINK ANYONE WOULD NAME A LAW AFTER ME ?
IF I DRUNKENLY WALKED INTO TRAFFIC !

WOULD IT BE UBERS FAULT ????



Demon said:


> Had their been better safety protocols in place she's be alive. This is an Uber created problem.


REAL DANGER
EXISTS IN THE REAL WORLD !

PARENTS SHOULD PREPARE COLLEGE STUDENTS FOR LIVING ON THEIR OWN !



Unleaded said:


> Demon, I think you are missing the point. Had Samantha not gotten into the wrong car, especially when she may have known the right Uber car to get into, we would not be having this conversation. What happened happened, but not in New Jersey, but New Jersey drivers are paying for her own irresponsibility and drunken choice. Driver and rider safety is important, but New Jersey drivers should not have to bear the brunt of this young girl's irresponsibility and her parebts' failure to prepare her for life, resulting in her death. Now the parents are appearing on college campuses warning students about the dangers of Uber drivers rather than teaching them about responsibility in public.


FAIL AFTER FAIL.

ENABLE COLLEGE STUDENTS TO CONTINUE TO MITIGATE RESPONSIBILITY !

SOUNDS LIKE A " LIBERAL" IDEOLOGY.



Demon said:


> Had their been better safety protocols in place she's be alive. This is an Uber created problem.


Her Parents Created this problem.

By Failing to Prepare her.

As EVIDENCED BY HER DEATH AND THE MANNER IN WHICH IT OCCURRED !

AND HE CAN RUN AROUND PUSHING " LAWS" TILL THE END OF TIME.

IT WONT CHANGE THE TRUTH.

HER FATHER SHOULD FACE THE TRUTH & QUIT RUNNING !

( and the Parents of her " FRIENDS" Failed Also !
By raising children who would let their "Friend" out in that condition Alone. They must Live with THEIR OWN FAILURES AND THE CONSEQUENCE !)


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Demon said:


> Perhaps the ones in place don't work.
> If there's nothing wrong with safety this is a good thing. I'm all for procedures that protect the driver and pax.


Actually, the ones currently in place are 100% effective...... when followed.

I'm all for personal responsibility and accountability.


Demon said:


> It does protect the driver because now the driver knows they have the correct pax.


Following current protocols already does that.


Demon said:


> This is an Uber created problem.


Nope, it's a stupid, irresponsible drunk created problem.


Demon said:


> Had their been better safety protocols in place she's be alive.


Nope, drunk people do stupid things. Sometimes they get killed because of it.

The fact that you aren't holding the irresponsible person that died accountable makes you part of the problem.

You condone irresponsibility.

Following current guidelines allows the pax to stand quite a distance away to verify their ride by looking at the license plate.

This new ingenious procedure makes it mandatory that pax get right up next to a potential predator's vehicle.

If/when this leads to the death on another drunk co-ed, part of the blame falls on her parents, the Governor, and people like you for legislating a false sense of security and condoning personal irresponsibility.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

WAHN said:


> Actually, the ones currently in place are 100% effective...... when followed.
> 
> I'm all for personal responsibility and accountability.
> 
> ...


Only when followed, this safety procedure has to be followed.The problem didn't exist before Uber.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Demon said:


> Only when followed, this safety procedure has to be followed.


:roflmao: Not by the drunk pax too stupid to verify the vehicle.

Guess what, same result.


Demon said:


> The problem didn't exist before Uber.


Irresponsible drunks have been around forever.

Before Uber/Lyft people like this would just as likely have tried to drive home drunk, possibly ending up killing themselves or others.

Who would you blame then, the automaker?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

the good news is this junk is only on an opt-in basis for the pax

unless the pax is stupid enough to enable it, we shouldn't have to worry about it


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Demon said:


> Duly noted that you're not in favor of an extra layer of security for the pax and driver.


Hoe does this make anything any safer for either pax or driver?

I'll save you some time. It doesn't.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Demon said:


> Had their been better safety protocols in place she's be alive. This is an Uber created problem.


Demon, You just don't get it! She got drunk and, although she had the description of her Iber car and driver, she just got into the wrong car and was murdered. Uber has no fault in this whatsoever. If she had t been impaired in her inebriated state of being, and had gotten into the right car, we wouldn't be having this conversation. Bottom line: You can't fix Stupid, Careless. Irresponsible and Drunk all in one person,and in this case.,the entire fault rests with the victim, murdered and dead through her own carelessness. NJ Rideshare drivers, as a result, are paying the price for her stupidity.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

uber owes nj half a billion in back taxes and yet the state renews uber's operating license. $250 fines will be handed out like candy.

the placard threads in the nj forum are amusing. drivers are making their own non-compliant placards or discussing leaving them in the car behind the seat or tinted windows. it's kind of like printing your license plate and leaving it on the dashboard. 

4 mug shots of the driver and 4 qr codes will have to be displayed on the side windows if driving for uber and lyft.

no compliant placards, one more way a pax can complain for free rides.

this bill has been presented on a federal level, go figure. safety first.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

njn said:


> uber owes nj half a billion in back taxes and yet the state renews uber's operating license. $250 fines will be handed out like candy.
> 
> the placard threads in the nj forum are amusing. drivers are making their own non-compliant placards or discussing leaving them in the car behind the seat or tinted windows. it's kind of like printing your license plate and leaving it on the dashboard.
> 
> ...


Useless feel good legislation at its finest. Complete garbage considering the pax have always had the license plate number.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

WAHN said:


> :roflmao: Not by the drunk pax too stupid to verify the vehicle.
> 
> Guess what, same result.
> 
> ...


She didn't try to drive home. Before this people took cabs, and they were clearly marked. Uber came along and stripped away safety protections that were in place, that's why it's an Uber issue.



Unleaded said:


> Demon, You just don't get it! She got drunk and, although she had the description of her Iber car and driver, she just got into the wrong car and was murdered. Uber has no fault in this whatsoever. If she had t been impaired in her inebriated state of being, and had gotten into the right car, we wouldn't be having this conversation. Bottom line: You can't fix Stupid, Careless. Irresponsible and Drunk all in one person,and in this case.,the entire fault rests with the victim, murdered and dead through her own carelessness. NJ Rideshare drivers, as a result, are paying the price for her stupidity.


If Uber cars were clearly marked we also wouldn't be having this conversation.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Demon said:


> She didn't try to drive home. Before this people took cabs, and they were clearly marked. Uber came along and stripped away safety protections that were in place, that's why it's an Uber issue.
> 
> 
> If Uber cars were clearly marked we also wouldn't be having this conversation.


If Uber vehicles were clearly marked, like a taxi, it would cause tgem to be reclassified as Taxi cabs, resulting in higher insurance and safety and inspection costs, which may even result in medallions being necessary. If people were more responsible after now being given the make, color, model, driver ID, and license plate, we would not be having this conversation and the Ubervrideshsre concept would be perfect. Thus discussion is about an inebriated young lady who had all the required rideshare information for the car that she was supposed to get into and be driven to her destination, in advance, but made a personal careless mistake which was all her fault which led to her death. While a tragedy, NJ Uber drivers should not be penalized. That is just wrong. Before Samantha made her fatal mistake, we didn't have this problem and it was a non-issue.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Unleaded said:


> If Uber vehicles were clearly marked, like a taxi, it would cause tgem to be reclassified as Taxi cabs, resulting in higher insurance and safety and inspection costs, which may even result in medallions being necessary. If people were more responsible after now being given the make, color, model, driver ID, and license plate, we would not be having this conversation and the Ubervrideshsre concept would be perfect. Thus discussion is about an inebriated young lady who had all the required rideshare information for the car that she was supposed to get into and be driven to her destination, in advance, but made a personal careless mistake which was all her fault which led to her death. While a tragedy, NJ Uber drivers should not be penalized. That is just wrong. Before Samantha made her fatal mistake, we didn't have this problem and it was a non-issue.


None of that happened, so unless you have some kind of cite showing that clearly marking the car would make any of that happen you don't have a valid point to stand on. 
Putting stickers on the car doesn't penalize the driver. Some people put stickers on their car for fun. 
The other safety measures weren't effective, so unless you can come up with a reason why an extra layer of safety is bad you really need to explain why you're against this.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I have found that when people are anxious to go somewhere, whether sober or drunk they tend to try and hop in any vehicle that looks "rideshare-ish" and hope either that's their driver, or they can steal the Uber from the other pax. Every time I'm just running errands I get people trying to wave at me with their phone or attempt to enter my car if I'm driving slowly in a parking lot. I'm told simply because it's a Toyota. I don't think my car looks too people friendly but yet and still folks try and get into my car. Yes that's black out window tint all the way around except for the windshield.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Demon said:


> None of that happened, so unless you have some kind of cite showing that clearly marking the car would make any of that happen you don't have a valid point to stand on.
> Putting stickers on the car doesn't penalize the driver. Some people put stickers on their car for fun.
> The other safety measures weren't effective, so unless you can come up with a reason why an extra layer of safety is bad you really need to explain why you're against this.


Please read about Sami"s Law, which doesn't just include a barcode sticker. The NJ drivers now must have their nane and photo showing on their vehicles; see attachment with sentence starting with "Third...".

That is an invasion of privacy and a safety issue for drivers. I wouldn't want my name and picture displaying on my car.

It is tragic what happened to this woman who was too intoxicated to even verify she was getting in the correct vehicle. But this law will not stop more intoxicated people from hopping in the wrong car. Pax already had our make, model, license plate and photo.

https://www.nj.gov/governor/news/news/562019/approved/20190620a.shtml


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Demon said:


> If Uber cars were clearly marked we also wouldn't be having this conversation.


My license plate number is very clear and easy to read.

Keep promoting irresponsible drinking and behavior.

As Lissetti pointed out, even stupid sober people try to jump into random vehicles.

I had a lady trying to get in my car when I was picking my wife up from a hospital.

If I was a predator, she could have been seriously screwed. Not the fault of Uber/Lyft.

Personally, I don't give a shit what they have me stick in the windows. I'd do it and I'll also know that it won't stop drunk people from trying to hop in when I'm not their ride.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Demon said:


> None of that happened, so unless you have some kind of cite showing that clearly marking the car would make any of that happen you don't have a valid point to stand on.
> Putting stickers on the car doesn't penalize the driver. Some people put stickers on their car for fun.
> The other safety measures weren't effective, so unless you can come up with a reason why an extra layer of safety is bad you really need to explain why you're against this.


Obviously, you are not a driver, so it does not make any sense to further this conversation with you. If you were a driver, your content would be totally different. Period!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

WAHN said:


> My license plate number is very clear and easy to read.
> 
> Keep promoting irresponsible drinking and behavior.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I could not have summed up my point any better. Even sober people are jumping into the wrong car, proving this is an Uber issue. 
It's amazing how you're suddenly against drinking.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Demon said:


> It's amazing how you're suddenly against drinking.


It's amazing how deliberately dense you choose to (pretend to?)be in your trolling.

It's sad that you believe drunk people are not responsible for their own actions.


Demon said:


> Even sober people are jumping into the wrong car, proving this is an Uber issue.


It's a careless, irresponsible people issue.

Since Uber/Lyft are not permitted to do street hails like a taxi, slapping all the paperwork you want on the windows doesn't change anything.

Drunk girl still dies, but at least you have your politically motivated law. :roflmao:

If they can't read a license plate, they're sure as **** not gonna be able to scan a barcode. You'd have to be pretty stupid to think otherwise.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

WAHN said:


> It's amazing how deliberately dense you choose to (pretend to?)be in your trolling.
> 
> It's sad that you believe drunk people are not responsible for their own actions.
> 
> ...


Name calling, ascription, goal post moving and not able to address what I wrote, but I'm the troll? Looks like you're projecting.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Demon said:


> Had their been better safety protocols in place she's be alive. This is an Uber created problem.


This is completely ridiculous.

Riders already have the description of the car they're supposed to be looking for, and the plate number for that car. In my area, there is also a requirement that the car display an Uber placard on the front windshield. The fact is that if a rider can't be bothered to check the license plate and car description (whether they might be drunk or not), adding a barcode to be scanned is not going to make any difference. Many just won't check that either.

Obviously, the girl who was murdered did not check any of the basic information she already had available: not the right car, not the right plate number, no Uber placard displayed. Adding a barcode to be scanned wouldn't have made the slightest bit of difference in that case. This is a completely impotent pseudo-solution to a problem which didn't need a solution, because _the solution to the problem was already implemented a long time ago_ -- it's just not utilized. Some people just can't bring themselves to state the obvious, because it amounts to blaming the victim, but the girl was _extremely_ reckless in jumping into a car without checking the identifying information she already had, and it cost her her life.

Moreover, when I was driving, probably 1 of 5 rides was ordered by an account holder for a third party; those people don't even have the phone from which the ride was ordered, so they can't check the information provided by the app (the account holder would have to tell them what it is), and they can't scan any barcode.

Can anyone confirm whether or not the identifying information includes the driver's first and last names? I would think that would be an instant deal breaker for me. If anyone who walks up to your car can see your complete name, they can usually find out your home address with little trouble.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Demon said:


> Name calling, ascription, goal post moving and not able to address what I wrote, but I'm the troll? Looks like you're projecting.


Nope.

You have yet to tell us how this law will prevent a stupidly drunk coed from getting in a non-Uber vehicle.

And that's because it won't.


----------



## Luckydraw (Sep 16, 2019)

I have at least 2 "mistakes" every time I go out doing RS. Either they get in my car and the ride is not for them, or the embarrassing, "Glad you showed up, I got in another car that kinda looked like yours and the driver wasnt very happy". I always inform them to verify the license plate.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Luckydraw said:


> I have at least 2 "mistakes" every time I go out doing RS. Either they get in my car and the ride is not for them, or the embarrassing, "Glad you showed up, I got in another car that kinda looked like yours and the driver wasnt very happy". I always inform them to verify the license plate.


No worries.

When Sami's law goes national, every pax will suddenly and magically follow all safety provisions given to them.

At least that's what Demon seems to think.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

WAHN said:


> Nope.
> 
> You have yet to tell us how this law will prevent a stupidly drunk coed from getting in a non-Uber vehicle.
> 
> And that's because it won't.


Yes, as a point of fact it is. You're just responding with more ascription and you're continuing to troll.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Demon said:


> Yes, as a point of fact it is. You're just responding with more ascription and you're continuing to troll.


C'mon, tell us how Sami's Law is gonna prevent a drunk co-ed from getting in a non-Uber vehicle.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

WAHN said:


> C'mon, tell us how Sami's Law is gonna prevent a drunk co-ed from getting in a non-Uber vehicle.


Still ascription since you can't respond to what I wrote.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Demon said:


> Still ascription since you can't respond to what I wrote.


What's to respond to?

You blame Uber/Lyft for something easily preventable by following current safety guidelines.

I blame irresponsible people for their own actions.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

WAHN said:


> What's to respond to?
> 
> You blame Uber/Lyft for something easily preventable by following current safety guidelines.
> 
> I blame irresponsible people for their own actions.


Of course, the first time some rider gets into the wrong car because they didn't bother to look at the new identification placards displayed as required and a tragedy occurs, that will somehow be Uber's fault, and even more drastic measures will then have to be taken -- and subsequently ignored by some of the people who are supposed to avail themselves of those measures.

The unpleasant truth of this is that no matter what measures might be implemented, they will _never_ be foolproof, because the fools cannot be required to use them.

If I refuse to ever lock up my home, that doesn't mean that anyone who enters via the front door and steals is innocent, but it also does not mean that I wasn't careless and negligent in failing to take simple, common sense steps to prevent the burglary. This is so patently obvious that it's difficult to believe that it needs to be explicitly stated.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Luckydraw said:


> I have at least 2 "mistakes" every time I go out doing RS. Either they get in my car and the ride is not for them, or the embarrassing, "Glad you showed up, I got in another car that kinda looked like yours and the driver wasnt very happy". I always inform them to verify the license plate.


Riders ordering rideshare services are provided with a picture of the driver, a picture of the car abd it's color, the license plate number and Uber notifies the rider that the driver has arrived. It appears that Rider Error happens frequently and carelessly. This is in no way the fault or responsibility of any driver, as the driver only has the name of the rider. Let's put the full responsibility where it truly belongs when Rider Errors like this occurs!



Unleaded said:


> Riders ordering rideshare services are provided with a picture of the driver, a picture of the car abd it's color, the license plate number and Uber notifies the rider that the driver has arrived. It appears that Rider Error happens frequently and carelessly. This is in no way the fault or responsibility of any driver, as the driver only has the name of the rider. Let's put the full responsibility where it truly belongs when Rider Errors like this occurs!


In New Jersey, as a result of Rider Error and Sami's Law, New Jersey drivers will have to have signage in their front windshield, rear windshield, and left and right passenger windows, including a bar code, all because of an irresponsible rider error which ended in a death. New Jersey drivers bear no responsibility fir this death. The responsibility falls on Samantha, her killer, and her parents!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

WAHN said:


> C'mon, tell us how Sami's Law is gonna prevent a drunk co-ed from getting in a non-Uber vehicle.












I refuse to believe @Demon is that dense so I think this dialogue has just ended.
Let's just leave it at "dead white girls make the world go round" and be done with it.

I am a Philly driver and will cancel any and all rides headed to NJ.
I am not alone.
It's well known that this is a $250 cash grab by the state of NJ.
The police will have the tickets half filled out in advance in order to keep the $$$ flowing quickly.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> View attachment 428165
> 
> 
> I refuse to believe @Demon is that dense so I think this dialogue has just ended.
> ...


I'm waiting too, but he won't stop trolling. He got his feelings hurt because he ran into some facts he didn't like and couldn't refute. 
They can only write you a ticket if you don't follow the law.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> Riders ordering rideshare services are provided with a picture of the driver, a picture of the car abd it's color, the license plate number and Uber notifies the rider that the driver has arrived. It appears that Rider Error happens frequently and carelessly. This is in no way the fault or responsibility of any driver, as the driver only has the name of the rider. Let's put the full responsibility where it truly belongs when Rider Errors like this occurs!
> 
> 
> In New Jersey, as a result of Rider Error and Sami's Law, New Jersey drivers will have to have signage in their front windshield, rear windshield, and left and right passenger windows, including a bar code, all because of an irresponsible rider error which ended in a death. New Jersey drivers bear no responsibility fir this death. The responsibility falls on Samantha, her killer, and her parents!


It's not the barcode that's the problem, it's how the drivers picture will be displayed WITH THEIR NAMES on their cars. So any stalker or mentally unstable person whose walking past the drivers car can see that information. That is so wrong!

https://www.nj.gov/governor/news/news/562019/approved/20190620a.shtml


JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Can anyone confirm whether or not the identifying information includes the driver's first and last names? I would think that would be an instant deal breaker for me. If anyone who walks up to your car can see your complete name, they can usually find out your home address with little trouble.


See the link I provided. The drivers names & photo will be on the outside of he car, line 4.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Demon said:


> I'm waiting too, but he won't stop trolling. He got his feelings hurt because he ran into some facts he didn't like and couldn't refute.
> They can only write you a ticket if you don't follow the law.


You're clearly trolling.
I mean seriously...


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Demon said:


> But that's the Uber/Lyft business model, get into a stranger's car.
> 
> 
> It does protect the driver because now the driver knows they have the correct pax. Posting a sticker on a car is not greater scrutiny on drivers.


That does nothing to tell the driver he has the right passenger. To do that we would have to tattoo a barcode on the passengers forehead that he can then scan with his phone.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Invisible said:


> It's not the barcode that's the problem, it's how the drivers picture will be displayed WITH THEIR NAMES on their cars. So any stalker or mentally unstable person whose walking past the drivers car can see that information. That is so wrong!
> 
> https://www.nj.gov/governor/news/news/562019/approved/20190620a.shtml
> 
> ...


 Following the mandates of Sami's Law could possibly place drivers at risk and in jeopardy. This is far too much information to display on one's personal car being used for rideshare. It is needless duplication at best, becsuse Uber already provides this information to riders' cell phones before the driver arrives. No driver wants to be subject to a $250 fine per occurrence, so I guess we will have to comply, at our own peril. I'll bet that riders won't even go to the rear if the vehicle to use the car code identification feature. Samantha should have been taught how not to drink or how not to drink too much and maybe a few other parental teachings, like verify her Uber ride with the details which were provided by Uber for her safety and security, first time, every time! No Exceptions, especially during careless and irresponsible inebriation.



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> You're clearly trolling.
> I mean seriously...


Demon is certainly not a driver and may not be a responsible adult!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> You're clearly trolling.
> I mean seriously...


Providing evidence to back up claims is not trolling, it's the opposite of trolling.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Invisible said:


> It's not the barcode that's the problem, it's how the drivers picture will be displayed WITH THEIR NAMES on their cars. So any stalker or mentally unstable person whose walking past the drivers car can see that information. That is so wrong!
> 
> https://www.nj.gov/governor/news/news/562019/approved/20190620a.shtml
> 
> ...


It is picture and first name only, however, correct? I wouldn't like even that much, but riders have always been able to see that, and that information alone doesn't allow someone to fully identify a driver and find the driver's home address. That would be an extraordinary violation of the privacy of and jeopardize the safety of drivers, and would be a deal breaker for any rational driver; there's a reason why the general public is not allowed to search DMV data bases and look up the identities of owners of cars they see. The reasons are obvious. We already know that when riders leave smart phones behind and the drivers don't discover them before going home that the riders can be led right to the driver's home address.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Demon said:


> Providing evidence to back up claims is not trolling, it's the opposite of trolling.


Fine, I'll bite.
Where does personal responsibility fit into this narrative?

Please explain why I have to place my security at risk because the dead woman failed, or was too intoxicated to use 4 safety features that were already in place?
Face
Name
Make/Model/color
Plate



Demon said:


> Yeah, I figured you don't accept any responsibility for your decisions & actions.


Hahahaha
Verily....


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Demon said:


> I'm glad they're sharing their message of safety for pax and drivers.
> This is a problem created by Uber/Lyft.


BS. How is someone murdered in a car that is *not* a rideshare vehicle a Lyft problem?
Are we responsible to see that pax get in the right car now or don't try to get a random free ride home?



Demon said:


> Had their been better safety protocols in place she's be alive. This is an Uber created problem.


What Safety protocol keeps a stupid person from getting in the wrong car?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Fine, I'll bite.
> Where does personal responsibility fit into this narrative?
> 
> Please explain why I have to place my security at risk because the dead woman failed, or was too intoxicated to use 4 safety features that were already in place?
> ...


You don't have to put your security at risk.



Kevin Kargel said:


> BS. How is someone murdered in a car that is *not* a rideshare vehicle a Lyft problem?
> Are we responsible to see that pax get in the right car now or don't try to get a random free ride home?
> 
> 
> What Safety protocol keeps a stupid person from getting in the wrong car?


Cabs are all clearly marked, Uber and Lyft are not. Uber and Lyft created this problem by not requiring cars to be clearly marked, this law attempts to remedy that.


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Demon said:


> You don't have to put your security at risk.
> 
> 
> Cabs are all clearly marked, Uber and Lyft are not. Uber and Lyft created this problem by not requiring cars to be clearly marked, this law attempts to remedy that.


So if passengers already aren't looking at license plates, car descriptions, or their drivers picture on their phone, how exactly is a name and picture on the car going to help any? Who does that benefit? In what universe would this actually prevent it from happening again?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Clearly marked? They are already required to have identification in the front and back windows, Lyft and Uber provide the passenger with a picture of the car, a picture of the driver, and the license number of the vehicle. In addition to that the driver will know the passengers name and the passenger will know the drivers name,
With all of that information a passenger has no excuse for getting in the wrong car aside from sloth or stupidity. 
There is such a thing as personal responsibility. Do you expect the government to provide every person with another person to follow them around so they don't do something stupid? 

Customers do not need my last name or phone number. Providing them with either or both of these puts my security at risk.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Demon said:


> You don't have to put your security at risk.
> 
> 
> Cabs are all clearly marked, Uber and Lyft are not. Uber and Lyft created this problem by not requiring cars to be clearly marked, this law attempts to remedy that.


Wow man , when and where is the ceremony for the Nobel Peace Prize you're going to receive for trolling and stupidity ? I want to attend the ceremony . Do you need a ride there ?








BTW which company are you a shill for ? Never mind , I'm sure the two are in collusion with each other !


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

iamthenewguy123 said:


> So if passengers already aren't looking at license plates, car descriptions, or their drivers picture on their phone, how exactly is a name and picture on the car going to help any? Who does that benefit? In what universe would this actually prevent it from happening again?


The ride can't start until pax scans the barcode. It benefits the driver & the pax. This universe.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

the placards will bring awareness. social conditioning.

what would you do filmed in nj claiming to be a driver:


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Demon said:


> It's an issue Uber created.


^^^^^^this is the stupidest comment I've seen on this board. Praying you're a troll so I don't have to pray for your idiotic soul



Demon said:


> Duly noted that you're not in favor of an extra layer of security for the pax and driver.


Duly noted you are unfamiliar with rideshare



Demon said:


> Only when followed, this safety procedure has to be followed.The problem didn't exist before Uber.


Of course it existed.



Demon said:


> Only when followed, this safety procedure has to be followed.The problem didn't exist before Uber.


Of course it existed. 


Demon said:


> She didn't try to drive home. Before this people took cabs, and they were clearly marked. Uber came along and stripped away safety protections that were in place, that's why it's an Uber issue.
> 
> 
> If Uber cars were clearly marked we also wouldn't be having this conversation.


because a taxi is clearly marked does not mean that it is the correct taxi. Many people have been murdered by taxi drivers around the world.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

I remember that, and that was at the exact time that Ubers app was screwing up and showing everyone driving a black Camry, it was a glitch , I am in California and it was showing that for me as well. When I saw the news about this poor girl and video showing her getting into a black car....I knew in my heart, that is why this happened, I actually called a couple of news agencies to express my concern about Uber's glitch at that time, but never heard back


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> This is completely ridiculous.
> 
> Riders already have the description of the car they're supposed to be looking for, and the plate number for that car. In my area, there is also a requirement that the car display an Uber placard on the front windshield. The fact is that if a rider can't be bothered to check the license plate and car description (whether they might be drunk or not), adding a barcode to be scanned is not going to make any difference. Many just won't check that either.
> 
> ...


In Massachusetts you must have your last name on the placard but it can be posted inside the vehicle. It helps no one.

The point you make about third-party rides is a serious one. I have already encountered problems with Uber's four digit pin code test. Several passengers did not have the phone the four digit pin was sent to and I was not able to give them the ride.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> It is picture and first name only, however, correct? I wouldn't like even that much, but riders have always been able to see that, and that information alone doesn't allow someone to fully identify a driver and find the driver's home address. That would be an extraordinary violation of the privacy of and jeopardize the safety of drivers, and would be a deal breaker for any rational driver; there's a reason why the general public is not allowed to search DMV data bases and look up the identities of owners of cars they see. The reasons are obvious. We already know that when riders leave smart phones behind and the drivers don't discover them before going home that the riders can be led right to the driver's home address.


Drivers can't even see a passenger his last name but New Jersey wants drivers to provide enough information for them to be dox'd into eternity



Demon said:


> The ride can't start until pax scans the barcode. It benefits the driver & the pax. This universe.


Someday I hope to read a driver post telling the story of a demon on the side of the road In a thunderstorm and there are no other drivers available. The driver refused to take the demon. Reason: The bartender called the ride for the little demon but the bar is now closed and the little demon is and must walk home&#128544;&#128545;&#129324;&#129327;



Demon said:


> You don't have to put your security at risk.
> 
> 
> Cabs are all clearly marked, Uber and Lyft are not. Uber and Lyft created this problem by not requiring cars to be clearly marked, this law attempts to remedy that.


This law fails to remedy that. Taxis are marked and regulated in part because they are ride hail vehicles and potential passengers need to be able to spot them. other drivers on the road must be aware they may be stopping frequently. As far as identification, taxi medallion numbers are used the way Uber users license plates


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> BS. How is someone murdered in a car that is *not* a rideshare vehicle a Lyft problem?
> Are we responsible to see that pax get in the right car now or don't try to get a random free ride home?
> 
> 
> What Safety protocol keeps a stupid person from getting in the wrong car?


There is no safety protocol that drivers can regulate at the time of a new ride. We only get the new rider's name and nothing else. Upon our arrival, we don't even know who we are looking for. The rider, on the other hand, has already been provided with our name, our photo, our vehicle photo, license plate ID and they also get a notification when the driver has arrived. The rider has all the tools. If they still get into the wrong car, it's either because of a problem they may have with connecting the dots, or they are trying to get a free ride by hijacking another rider's vehicle, or their elevator does not go up to the top floor. Either way, it's all on THEM ONLY!!


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Demon said:


> The ride can't start until pax scans the barcode. It benefits the driver & the pax. This universe.


So if I'm a predator and an innocent ignorant stranger gets into my car accidentally I won't be able to start my car and drive away? Are you sure about that? I want you to really think hard about that.... Would that have saved her?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> In Massachusetts you must have your last name on the placard but it can be posted inside the vehicle. It helps no one.


That would be an immediate deal breaker for me: anyone who gets into the car can see your full name and probably find your home address with little trouble. It _invites_ harassment or stalking. Moreover, it doesn't really address the "Sami's Law" issue if you can only see it _after_ you get into the car!



Diamondraider said:


> The point you make about third-party rides is a serious one. I have already encountered problems with Uber's four digit pin code test. Several passengers did not have the phone the four digit pin was sent to and I was not able to give them the ride.


That was probably 20% of the rides when I was driving; it seemed to be a serious security issue as a driver, because it's bad enough when all you have if there's a problem is the presumption that Uber has the rider's credit card info on file -- if they've ordered it for a third party you have no freakin' idea who the rider is, and you can't assume that the account holder is going to honestly identify the person who caused a big, big problem during the ride they had ordered for them.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Unleaded said:


> Well said. And now, as a result, dedicated drivers bear more if the burden and are penalized and scrutinized to a greater degree! Unacceptable!


Some of those things actually sound like they could make it harder for someone to impersonate a driver. Of course, if the pax doesnt actually check any of it it doesnt mean squat.



iamthenewguy123 said:


> So if I'm a predator and an innocent ignorant stranger gets into my car accidentally I won't be able to start my car and drive away? Are you sure about that? I want you to really think hard about that.... Would that have saved her?


Demon is a full time troll, don't engage.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

Demon said:


> Only when followed, this safety procedure has to be followed.The problem didn't exist before Uber.


So NO ONE, EVER, not one single time, was drunk and mistakenly got into a car being driven by a person who seized the opportunity to do grievous harm. It NEVER EVER happened until Uber started?

Ok, yah sure you betcha.


----------



## LuxCarSpy (Jan 25, 2019)

The Father should spend his time reflecting on his failure to properly instill in his daughter the responsibilities of being an adult and not getting so drunk. . 
The Uber app already has the tools to add increased identification (photo of back plate with ID recognition software can confirm vehicle). This law will actually endanger more paxs and drivers. The barcode will effectively become bait for unsuspecting PAX. Allowing people to approach windows to check barcode will invite carjacking attempts ... maybe those idiot polititians can drive a night or two in camden, newark or trenton. 
There is no cure for stupidity and clearly the apple doesn't fall to far from the tree....


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Maybe they should pass a law that your IQ has to exceed your shoe size before you can leave your home, rather than enacting laws that hold innocent people accountable for someone else's stupidity.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> Providing evidence to back up claims is not trolling,


Too bad you don't ever got none to back up yours, huh?


----------



## LuxCarSpy (Jan 25, 2019)

Sami is just an excuse and her father is a sucker for buying into this whole Sami Law crap.

The last Uber driver agreement each of us signed (acknowledged, accepted, yada yada),amends the agreement to permit Uber to withhold (take) from drivers any amounts States or other authorities impose on Uber that can be passed through to the State or appropriate agency.

NJ imposed a $600 million plus charge (fee, fine, whatever) to Uber regarding the classification of its drivers (vs employees). Uber doesn't want to pay and the State needs a way to figure out who is driving Uber (to collect from drivers when Uber stiffs them).

The result of Sami's law will be a driver list (associated with license plates) that Uber provides the State (for the BS barcodes) . The sleazy NJ law makers will then shake down the drivers for the money. They know Uber won't pay and drivers can't afford to defend themselves and will just pay... 

Uber management is just pond scum for letting NJ get away with this......and will screw drivers anyway they can..


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> In Massachusetts you must have your last name on the placard but it can be posted inside the vehicle. It helps no one.
> 
> The point you make about third-party rides is a serious one. I have already encountered problems with Uber's four digit pin code test. Several passengers did not have the phone the four digit pin was sent to and I was not able to give them the ride.
> 
> ...


Just what is stopping someone who works at the bar from coming out and scanning the code? Now Uber & Lyft have regulations so pax & other drivers can spot them.



Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Too bad you don't ever got none to back up yours, huh?


Besides the stuff you just quoted?



LuxCarSpy said:


> The Father should spend his time reflecting on his failure to properly instill in his daughter the responsibilities of being an adult and not getting so drunk. .
> The Uber app already has the tools to add increased identification (photo of back plate with ID recognition software can confirm vehicle). This law will actually endanger more paxs and drivers. The barcode will effectively become bait for unsuspecting PAX. Allowing people to approach windows to check barcode will invite carjacking attempts ... maybe those idiot polititians can drive a night or two in camden, newark or trenton.
> There is no cure for stupidity and clearly the apple doesn't fall to far from the tree....


You're driving Uber/Lyft and picking up strangers, but NOW you're suddenly worried about being carjacked?


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> Besides the stuff you just quoted?


That ain't no "evidence", troll. Or can't you read?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> That ain't no "evidence", troll. Or can't you read?


You went right to trolling at lightning speed when you couldn't address what I wrote.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Demon said:


> Had their been better safety protocols in place she's be alive. This is an Uber created problem.


The only way to fix what she did is do away with ride share. I'm that sense, yes it's on Uber. But the things her parents are pushing won't fix what she did because she wasn't paying attention to the safeguards already in place and wouldn't have paid attention to any more of them.



Demon said:


> Thanks. I could not have summed up my point any better. Even sober people are jumping into the wrong car, proving this is an Uber issue.
> It's amazing how you're suddenly against drinking.


Just replace sober with stupid because that's all it is.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> You went right to trolling at lightning speed when you couldn't address what I wrote.


You ain't wrote nothing, trollboy. How am I supposed to "address" nothing?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> You ain't wrote nothing, trollboy. How am I supposed to "address" nothing?


You found a way to keep on trolling. You have nothing to add to the conversation.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Demon said:


> The ride can't start until pax scans the barcode.


Yet another falsehood.

If you're going to continue to lie and troll, at least make the lies hard to uncover.










So, a security feature that the rider doesn't have to use. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Still waiting for an answer as to how this law will prevent a stupidly drunk coed from getting in a non-Uber vehicle.

https://www.uber.com/blog/new-jersey/requirements-driving-new-jersey-2020/


somedriverguy said:


> Demon is a full time troll, don't engage.


Normally I wouldn't, but I really want my final 20 Trophy points.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I guess checking the license plate and asking names was too hard.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

WAHN said:


> Yet another falsehood.
> 
> If you're going to continue to lie and troll, at least make the lies hard to uncover.
> 
> ...


You're not having a very good week.

"Ride-sharing companies are also required to provide every driver with two copies of a barcode or "machine-readable" code unique to that driver and vehicle. The code *must* be scanned to confirm the driver's identity and must be displayed on the driver's- and passenger's-side rear windows while the driver is logged into the company's digital network.

Credential placards will be created by the New Jersey Motor Vehicle Commission and issued to drivers and will include the driver's first name, a high-resolution color photo of the driver, the vehicle's license plate number and the state that issued the plate."

https://www.northjersey.com/story/n...ow-signs-carry-id-cards-samis-law/1511862001/
Please give us the answer to the question you keep asking. All you're doing is trolling.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

6 days until the fun starts. then we will have answers.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> You found a way to keep on trolling.


OH! OH! Lookee lookee at trollboy! "I know you are but whatamI"?

I must have heard that for the 1sT time in 1st grade m. That about describes this guy's maturity. Mabes we can be generous & say 3rd Gr.



> You have nothing to add to the conversation.


You ain't got nothing to contribute to no discussion on this forum but your 3rd Gr. fault finding. It shows up in every 1 of your garbage posts. Nobody likes a fault finder, esp. when the "faults" he supposably finds are BS.

Take it to trollwars.net. you'll find an audience more suited to you.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> OH! OH! Lookee lookee at trollboy! "I know you are but whatamI"?
> 
> I must have heard that for the 1sT time in 1st grade m. That about describes this guy's maturity. Mabes we can be generous & say 3rd Gr.
> 
> ...


More name calling because you have nothing to add to the conversation.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> More name calling because you have nothing to add to the conversation.


So you calling me a "troll" ain't no name calling huh?

I get it. 1 set of "rules" for you & another 1 for everybody else.

Hypocrites never did have nothing to contribute to any discussion.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> So you calling me a "troll" ain't no name calling huh?
> 
> I get it. 1 set of "rules" for you & another 1 for everybody else.
> 
> Hypocrites never did have nothing to contribute to any discussion.


I haven't called you a troll. You're not having a good week either.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> You found a way to keep on trolling.


&#128070; oh, so this ain't calling me no troll? They call it "gaslighting". It's a common stunt pulled by trolls everywhere.



Demon said:


> I haven't called you a troll. You're not having a good week either.


Looks like you're the 1 what ain't having no good week.

Yo've gotten owned by 2 other guys besides me on just this thread. Since I ain't obsessed like you, I ain't gonna go looking on no other threads to see how many times you got PWND on them, but it's prolly alot.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> &#128070; oh, so this ain't calling me no troll? They call it "gaslighting". It's a common stunt pulled by trolls everywhere.
> 
> Looks like you're the 1 what ain't having no good week.
> 
> Yo've gotten owned by 2 other guys besides me on just this thread. Since I ain't obsessed like you, I ain't gonna go looking on no other threads to see how many times you got PWND on them, but it's prolly alot.


No, it isn't. 
Sad you have to make stuff up because your feelings were hurt.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> No, it isn't. Sad you have to make stuff up because your feelings were hurt.


Ain't nobody's feelings hurt here but yours cause you keep getting owned by everybody you try to troll. The only 1 making up anything is you like when you try to say you ain't calling nobody no troll when you say they're trolling. If you say somebody's trolling, you're calling them a troll.

Looks like you're PWND again. You must like getting PWND. It ain't sad, it's funny.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Ain't nobody's feelings hurt here but yours cause you keep getting owned by everybody you try to troll. The only 1 making up anything is you like when you try to say you ain't calling nobody no troll when you say they're trolling. If you say somebody's trolling, you're calling them a troll.
> 
> Looks like you're PWND again. You must like getting PWND. It ain't sad, it's funny.


Still waiting for you to cite a single instance of me calling you a troll....really looking forward to you finding one, just like I'm looking forward to you adding something to the conversation. Maybe you'll have better luck with the next person you try this on.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> Still waiting for you to cite a single instance of me calling you a troll....really looking forward to you finding one,


Already pointed it out. You just can't read past a 1st gr. level. If you could, youdda seen it.



> just like I'm looking forward to you adding something to the conversation.


Considering you ain't added nothing to it, you ain't qualified to decide who did.



> Maybe you'll have better luck with the next person you try this on.


Take your own advice.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Already pointed it out. You just can't read past a 1st gr. level. If you could, youdda seen it.
> 
> Considering you ain't added nothing to it, you ain't qualified to decide who did.
> 
> Take your own advice.


You didn't. Still waiting.....


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> You didn't. Still waiting.....


I did. You seem to have a hard time w/English.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Demon said:


> You're not having a very good week.
> 
> "Ride-sharing companies are also required to provide every driver with two copies of a barcode or "machine-readable" code unique to that driver and vehicle. The code *must* be scanned to confirm the driver's identity and must be displayed on the driver's- and passenger's-side rear windows while the driver is logged into the company's digital network.
> 
> ...


All my weeks are good. 

Pardon me if I actually take the word of the company administering/implementing the law into their policies instead of a media website's poorly worded article.

Your quoted portion also says nothing about needing to scan the code to start the ride. In fact, it's simply an option.

Even the NJ Governor's website doesn't say it's a mandatory thing. They can scan it if they choose, but they don't need to.

https://www.nj.gov/governor/news/news/562019/approved/20190620a.shtml
You simply don't want to admit what the answer to that question is, but sure I'll answer my own question. Most of us have already given our answer. You just can't provide an adequate rebuttal.

Q: How will this law prevent a stupidly drunk coed from getting in a non-Uber vehicle.

A: It won't.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> I did. You seem to have a hard time w/English.


You didn't. Still waiting.....


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> You didn't. Still waiting.....


I did. I was being kind about the 1st Gr. reading level.



Demon said:


> Still waiting.....


RIDDLE-How do you keep a troll in suspense?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

WAHN said:


> All my weeks are good. :wink:
> 
> Pardon me if I actually take the word of the company administering/implementing the law into their policies instead of a media website's poorly worded article.
> 
> ...


Looks like you're going to have another bad week. 
Another poster pointed this out and you failed to read it, once a pax opts in, the ride can't start until the barcode is scanned, and that is language in the law.

(iii) restrict each TNC driver from 
commencing a trip until the individual who has 
opted to use and scan the machine-readable code 
or label verifies the identity of the TNC 
driver by scanning the code or label.

Laws are incredibly effective increasing safety. That's why we have them and that's why there was no opposition in passing this law.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Demon said:


> Another poster pointed this out and you failed to read it, once a pax opts in, the ride can't start until the barcode is scanned


Not sure what your weird infatuation with the quality of my week is.

Scrolled back through the thread, not seeing it. Care to post a link?



Demon said:


> that is language in the law.


Actually, that's language in a bill, not a law yet.

There is no such wording in the bill that NJ approved into law back in June.

https://www.njleg.state.nj.us/2018/Bills/AL19/128_.PDF
Maybe you can find it somewhere. I tried but couldn't find anything else on it.

IIRC, in one of the other threads on this topic, someone stated that if the pax phone fails to read the QR code, the trip can still be started.

Whether I agree with the law or not, it would be nice to find official links(government or Uber/Lyft) on how a failure to be able to read the QR code is handled. Maybe something will pop up in the rider or driver FAQ after March 20.

No matter what, the law still won't prevent a drunk co-ed from getting in a non-rideshare vehicle. A false sense of security is dangerous.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

radikia said:


> Wow man , when and where is the ceremony for the Nobel Peace Prize you're going to receive for trolling and stupidity ? I want to attend the ceremony . Do you need a ride there ?
> View attachment 428437
> 
> BTW which company are you a shill for ? Never mind , I'm sure the two are in collusion with each other !


He's probably a shill for the Josephsons.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

kevink said:


> He's probably a shill for the Josephsons.


Naw, see like he's just this troll, you know? He posts his garbage just to piss people off, see? It's like what trolls do, you know?


----------



## LuxCarSpy (Jan 25, 2019)

Demon said:


> Just what is stopping someone who works at the bar from coming out and scanning the code? Now Uber & Lyft have regulations so pax & other drivers can spot them.
> 
> 
> Besides the stuff you just quoted?
> ...


No not a sudden concern. I have always been concerned. I rely on a sixth sense of the situation and the relative behavior of someone approaching my car. This law , by definition, now allows EVER person to be at your window. 
yes, I have driven away a few times. If pax calls or texts I'll circle around. On one occasion I witnessed from my rear view mirror a gun in the person's hand (a hand that had been in his pocket). On a second occasion, as I viewed a pedestrian rapidly approaching about a 100 feet away, a guy with a group of 4 or 5 others tried to quickly open my front and back passenger doors. The approaching pedestrian stopped and retreated as I speed away. The retreating person called (my intended pax), said she went back to her home (vs pool location) and ask if I could still pick up. I declined 
So, Demon, while I rely on my sixth sense to avoid possibly bad situations, it is clear no have no sense.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

LuxCarSpy said:


> No not a sudden concern. I have always been concerned. I rely on a sixth sense of the situation and the relative behavior of someone approaching my car. This law , by definition, now allows EVER person to be at your window.
> yes, I have driven away a few times. If pax calls or texts I'll circle around. On one occasion I witnessed from my rear view mirror a gun in the person's hand (a hand that had been in his pocket). On a second occasion, as I viewed a pedestrian rapidly approaching about a 100 feet away, a guy with a group of 4 or 5 others tried to quickly open my front and back passenger doors. The approaching pedestrian stopped and retreated as I speed away. The retreating person called (my intended pax), said she went back to her home (vs pool location) and ask if I could still pick up. I declined
> So, Demon, while I rely on my sixth sense to avoid possibly bad situations, it is clear no have no sense.


Yes, this is a sudden concern on your part. If you had always been concerned you wouldn't be doing TNC. The law does not mandate you do anything but post the stickers and placards.


----------



## Uberdrivernj12 (Jan 29, 2020)

Unleaded said:


> This incident, in which a drunken female chose to enter a (wrong) car she "thought" was her rideshare vehicle and was murdered, did not happen in New Jersey but because her parents, living in New Jersey and being politically connected, got the Governor to sign the submitted legislation into law in record time. These mandates affect NJ Uber drivers only, (and its not about driver safety), and not drivers in the state where the crime occurred. NJ drivers, not displaying signage in the front, rear and side windows face a $250 fine per occurrence. Whose responsibility will it be to teach being responsible and taking responsibility for irrational behavior like drinking and making bad decisions?


Well said!!! How can we Uber drivers come together and fight this, they did everything so fast that Uber drivers didn't even have a chance? Why escape goat Uber for the stupidity of a single person? And what if this happens again even if this law is in place, then what? Educating passengers sounds like a much more sound idea, I don't understand why the family insists it's ubers fault? 99.9% of drivers would've brought her home safe and sounds, as most drivers actually are decent people who are trying to make a living. so why is we have to pay for her mistake? I wish I would've picked her up and brought her home, then this would've never happened and her family would be thankful for Uber for bringing their drunk girl home! Which we do every single weekend!!!! How many accidents have Uber drivers helped young teenage girls avoid that would've drove drunk without Uber? Help us! Make it easier to help these people not harder!!! This isn't helping any driver or passenger be any safer, but rather exposing our cars so people and kids can vandalize and people can try to hail us in the streets, especially in rough neiborhoods, this is a really bad rule? How can we fight it? Can we? Is it worth it?


----------

